# Planet X Pro carbon 50 vs Neuvation C50 Carbon tubular



## emartin (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm now looking for a racing wheelset that I'll mostly use for crit and road races...and some training. I had a hard time choosing between clincher or tubular for a full carbon aero rims but finaly made my choice for tubular(didn't use tubular since my first years in racing about 15 years ago). I don't really care about big brand, in fact, I just want good performance for the money. 

After doing alot of research, I found that Panet X and Neuvation offer very similar wheelset for about the same price. Keep in mind that I live in Canada so in either case (buying from the UK or USA), I'm not buying locally.

Strong point for Panet X (UK):
.Lighter (640/825)
.Cheaper :532$ USD + shipping
.Possibility to avoid custom fee(for some reason, when I order from the UK, I usually don't pay tax and custom fee)

Weak point for Planet X:
. They use Pillar spoke
. Quality of the hubs?

Strong point for Neuvation:
. Sapim spokes
. Higher number of spoke(in the front)...stronger wheels?

Weak point for Neuvation:
. Heavier(650/830)
. More expensive: 600$ USD + shipping
. Custom fee (when ordering from the US I'm always hit for fees and taxes at custom)

Right now, it look to me that Planet X offer a better deal. Am I wrong? What would you guys choose keeping in mind that buying from the US is NOT a advantage for me.

BTW, can somebody tell me the difference between Planet X (UK) and Planet X (USA). For some reason the spec for those wheel are not the same on each wesite and the US based company offer full carbon clincher (not available in the UK).

Thanks.


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't own either one, but have considered them. I think your weights are off a bit, the Planet X site shows 908 and 634 for a total of 1542, which puts them heavier than the Neuvations at 830 and 650 (1480). I have also heard that the Planet X actually comes in heavier than that.

Another thing to consider is that the Planet X has hidden nipples, which to me is a bit of a pita since you will have to remove the tire if the wheel needs truing.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I would also take into consideration crash replacement/repair/warranty. I know Neuvation has a crash replacement "insurance" you can buy and I'd imagine if the wheels need to be shipped for service, shipping them to the US would be cheaper and faster. I've heard great things about Neuvation customer service. Haven't heard any good/bad about Planet X.

And as far as weight goes, based on your data, you are NOT going to feel a 15 gram difference, nevermind the fact that variance in product could easily account for that difference or more.


----------



## jlpete98 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Planet X carbon clinchers and have been very happy with them. I use them in triathlons and a few training rides before each race just to make sure things are all "lined up". This is my first pair of carbon wheels so not much to compare it with, but I have nothing bad to say about them at this point


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

krisdrum said:


> Neuvation has a crash replacement "insurance" ... I've heard great things about Neuvation customer service. Haven't heard any good/bad about Planet X.


I bought Neuvations without the insurance, and toasted a rear wheel in a CX race last year (it was totally my fault and not the wheels, BTW). Neuvation had me send them the hub and they laced in a new rim and shipped it back to me for $250.00 in about 2 weeks.

I don't think customer service gets better than that.


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

I've had a set of Neuvation 50mm carbon tubulars for about a year now. They came in UNDER claimed weight at 1450 grams. I have been very pleased with them. Have put over 3500 miles on them. They came true and have stayed true despite some direct hits to potholes and other debris. The best words to describe them would be smooth and solid. They don't feel super quick, but they are not sluggish either. Climb well but again not super light. They are fast though and seem to maintain high speeds well. Over-all I am very happy with them.


----------



## emartin (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks all for the reply, I'm still not shure which one to choose but the hidden nipple on the Planet X is a bit of a turn off for me. Any advice on tubular tire that won't break the bank?


----------

